# Car Pranks



## H2OSX (Jun 7, 2005)

My car was recently saranwrapped and written on.  Once I find out who it was, I wanna get um back good.  Lemme know the best car pranks you can think of (that dont damage the car), and I will post photos of it done to the culprits car.  Thanks!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 7, 2005)

There's something called the Prankster's Handbook, I have a copy of it it's a 70 page PDF all on Pranks, and how to execute them.  PM me and i'll email you a copy of it, i don't remember where or how i got this...


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 7, 2005)

ok, haven't seen this done, but I heard about someone doing it and the idea seems sound:

- put said car on blocks
- remove air from tires
- drill 3 inch holes into tires (save pieces)
- fill tires with quick-dry cement
- replace hole-piece
- take car off blocks
- find inconspicuous spot to watch from

* when evil-deserving driver tries to drive the car, it will go about 2 mph with the engine fully revved- pedal on the floor. 

- laugh uncontrollably, be prepared to run or move out of state soon


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 7, 2005)

another one came to mind:

*this one may not fool the mechanics-bunch, but they lay person will not know what to do:

- switch the wires running from the distributor to the spark plugs

* the car won't turn over b/c they are firing the spark plugs out of sequence

(as before, i havent done this, only heard about it!)


----------



## moav (Jun 7, 2005)

Soak a couple clothes or paper towels in some milk and let it sour for a few days then put the stinking thing under their floormat or inside one of the vents(you can place it in a plastic bag don't close and it will still stink but won't stain anything) Place a honk if you think I'm ugly bumber sticker on their car. Tie two steel cans to a string and place it far enough under the car that they don't see it. If you have an ipod and an itrip record some crazy/freaky stuff about your friend...Like john this is god. I know what you have done lately and I think it's time for us to talk... Well, i think you know what to do.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 8, 2005)

H2OSX said:
			
		

> My car was recently saranwrapped and written on.  Once I find out who it was, I wanna get um back good.  Lemme know the best car pranks you can think of (that dont damage the car), and I will post photos of it done to the culprits car.  Thanks!



I saw this one at work two people were also pranking each other. Somehow one of the guys got ahold of a gay sticker (the other guy was sort of married) and stuck it on the bumper.  I thought that was mean not because I hate anything against gay people. It was just the other guy was going through a custody battle at the time with his ex-wife. Fists were thrown after that so please be careful.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 8, 2005)

if you live in a place where it reaches freezing temperatures, just retaliate with the saran-wrapping on the car, but take a hose and freeze a layer of water over the top of it. they will have to wait for the ice to melt before trying to unwrap the car!


----------



## H2OSX (Jun 8, 2005)

Man... sounds good delsoljb but its to bad i live in sunny california


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 8, 2005)

heh, i know, i live in florida, but it does freeze here once in a great while (it just happened to be that particular night that worked so well!).


----------

